# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  Góc nhờ vả về  cài đặt driver leadshine trong máy cnc   :)

## minhtuan.nguyen

tình hình là mình bị hỏng driver leadshine dòng HBS758.  mình mua cái mới và đã cài đặt các thông số bên ngoài(thông qua các phím chỉnh bằng tay) như bộ driver cũ. nhưng chưa dám lắp vì sợ còn cài thiếu lắp sẽ lỗi. ai đã cài đặt rồi có thể cho mình hỏi có cần kết nối với máy tính và chỉnh bằng phần mềm ProTuner nữa không ạ. mình xin cảm ơn

----------


## nhatson

em théc méc là sao ko bắt vạ chỗ bán nhi?

----------


## suu_tam

Chẳng bị gì đâu cắm vào mà dùng.
Sợ chết thế.

----------


## baont365

Cái này sai parameter thì nó chỉ không chạy hoặc chạy không chuẩn thui, chứ không hỏng đâu, bác cứ cắm vào test thôi.

----------

